# ***OFFICIAL*** Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Jake Shields Pre/Post fight discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Akiyama via impenetrable takedown defense and superior striking power.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Jake all the way here i mean the only thing akiyama has done since coming to the UFC is get a SD then lose 3 in a row.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Shields to get cut of Akiyama finds a way to win?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Taking Jake via Akiyama gassing.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Draw! Akiyama takes first round, 10-10 second round and Jake takes the 3rd!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Akiyama's first fight @ 170. :thumbsup:

I still question why he isn't fighting @ 155.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have no idea. I voted Akiyama because I want him to win. I think if sexy doesn't gas he takes it pretty easy via sprawlNbrawl but he probably will gas and get subbed in the 3rd.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

One of those fights where if either fighter loses, they could be cut. I think both are going to fight like they were in desperate need of a win. I have a feeling that if Sexy loses he is pretty much cut, hes already on a 3 fight lose streak, 4 and hes pretty much done. Shields while if he loses he could also be cut, but I think they could perhaps be lenient on him because some stay on 3 fight lose streaks also because they might cut him slack over that Ellenberger loss because of his father passing. Id rather have both of these guys around tbh so I guess the best outcome for me would be a Sexy win and Shields gets to hang around some more.

I still cannot comprehend why Dan Hardy is in the UFC still and these guys potentially wont be. Hardy is on a 4 fight loss streak and it was one sided in about 3 of them. Mayhem Miller's fight with Bisping was more closer and he was almost cut after 1 fight. I wonder when they will even give Hardy another fight and against who.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Akiyama by fight being in Japan and being a weight class less so he shouldn't gas.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Akiyama's cardio sucked at 185 now he's gonna cut 15 extra pounds.

Shields will drag him down in the first half way through and find a way to get on top, stay there for the rest of the round then rinse and repeat except he'll be getting takedowns at the start.

Akiyama will be too tired to defend so I'll call a late TKO or sub for Jake here.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard fight to call. I'm still trying to figure out whether Jake Shields is overrated or not. He got his ass kicked by Kampmann, GSP and Ellenberger but I think Akiyama wouldn't do too well against them either. 

I orginally picked Shields but I'm going to go with Akiyama instead. I'm hoping the drop to WW will help his cardio and fighting in front of Japan has motivated him to train as hard as he can.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Which beast takedown artist has Akiyama fought? Not that shields is a beast takedown artist, but he has taken down some decent wrestlers before.

Shields is underrated, he has beaten much better fighters than Akiyama, I don't see why he is always counted out before the fight happens. If anything, he should be the favorite.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Shields isn't getting him down until he gasses; Akiyama has ridiculous hips. The question is can Akiyama smash Jake's face through the back of his head in 1 round because that is probably all he has in him with this weight cut. I say he can or at least hurt him badly enough that he can take the second as well.

If Akiyama has another exciting fight with a top 10 in a division guy I doubt he gets cut even if he loses. It is fairly obvious that he can beat a lot of the guys in the UFC at 185 and 170 but they don't move him down the pecking order to pick up wins off of his losses for some reason.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if Akiyama is even trying to lose some muscle mass for this fight or if he is going the Rumble route.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

cookiefritas said:


> Does anyone know if Akiyama is even trying to lose some muscle mass for this fight or if he is going the Rumble route.


Akiyama was a ridiculously small MW and had to cut almost no weight at that class. He should have been fighting in the UFC at 170 from the very beginning just to keep pace with the size advantage fighters had over him. 

I really really want Yoshiro to win this because I still think he has something to offer the WW division. He won't win the title but he could be a great fight for almost anyone at his proper weight with his skillset and ability to take punishment.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Did you not see how sucked out he was from the test cut? He was probably like 195 with very little body fat at MW; that is a huge cut for WW he is a little bigger than GSP.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's hoping Shields gets back to winning ways, after having the roughest 2011 out of everyone in MMA


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> One of those fights where if either fighter loses, they could be cut. I think both are going to fight like they were in desperate need of a win. I have a feeling that if Sexy loses he is pretty much cut, hes already on a 3 fight lose streak, 4 and hes pretty much done. Shields while if he loses he could also be cut, but I think they could perhaps be lenient on him because some stay on 3 fight lose streaks also because they might cut him slack over that Ellenberger loss because of his father passing. Id rather have both of these guys around tbh so I guess the best outcome for me would be a Sexy win and Shields gets to hang around some more.
> 
> I still cannot comprehend why Dan Hardy is in the UFC still and these guys potentially wont be. Hardy is on a 4 fight loss streak and it was one sided in about 3 of them. Mayhem Miller's fight with Bisping was more closer and he was almost cut after 1 fight. I wonder when they will even give Hardy another fight and against who.


UFC 121 - *Jake Shields: $150,000* ($75,000 win bonus) def. Martin Kampmann: $27,000
UFC Live - Chris Lytle: $70,000 ($35,000 win bonus) def. *Dan Hardy: $25,000*

Might be that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Shields is tough but so easy to beat.

He has NO EXPLOSION! At ALL! His standup and power is terrible too.

He's got a good chin, great ground control and submissions but he's so beatable.

Akiyama, if he doesn't gas, should be just fine against Shields.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Ari said:


> Shields is tough but so easy to beat.
> 
> He has NO EXPLOSION! At ALL! His standup and power is terrible too.
> 
> ...


If he is so beatable then explain to me his fighting record? He must be doing something right and makes up for his shortcomings somehow.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Never said he wasn't a good athlete, but it's no secret he's one dimensional. If he can't get the fight to the floor, he's screwed.

If he had good takedowns that wouldn't be a problem, but like I said he has average takedowns and ZERO explosion. If someone comes in smart, he's not hard to figure out.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That and the fact that he should be 0-3 in the ufc is all you need to know about his record.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

osmium said:


> That and the fact that he should be 0-3 in the ufc is all you need to know about his record.


Im assuming you are referring to Shields on this one because thats who you are slamming but Shields is 1-2. Yea ok no matter what you think who won the Kampmann fight, Shields still has the W next to his name.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Im assuming you are referring to Shields on this one because thats who you are slamming but Shields is 1-2. Yea ok no matter what you think who won the Kampmann fight, Shields still has the W next to his name.


Every decision has an asterisk.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Akiyama's fight IQ. I'm almost sure he will find a way to lose. If you want to talk about Shields' record, you have to talk about Akiyama's record as well. He is 1-3 in the UFC with his only win being a split decision against Alan Belcher. Also throw in the fact that this is his first fight in a different weight class and it's not that hard to pick a winner here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Shields wins because Akiyama is a pretty rubbish fighter.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Akiyama was pretty slow at a higher weight class, he will seem to be fighting in slow motion against Shields. 

Akiyama is pretty strong and has a good chin, but this fight will be boring. Shields will get in close to Akiyama quite easily and then hold on to a leg until he takes Akiyama down. By the time he actually manages to take Akiyama down, the round will be over, but he will win the round for getting the takedown.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sexy and Stunning. Also Sexyama has gone blonde so.. i don't know what chances Jake has. :dunno:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Akiyama was subbed by a gassed Leben. Shields has the best BJJ at 170.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is one of those rare fights I could see a draw being plausible.

Shields has rubbish stand up, but his single/double leg take downs are good and his BJJ is slick.

Akiyama has unreal TDD, actually has he ever been taken down?
If he doesn't gas with this new weight cut, I'd say Sexyama has a great chance at winning this.

I guess the caveat here is both guys are on losing runs and it would be a shame to lose either from the UFC (considering Dan Hardy is still around :confused02


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Really tough fight, both guys are probably fighting for their jobs and I really like both guys! Going with Sheilds as my prediction though, via a decision 30-27.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im still not convinced that Akiyamma isnt a tomato can so I have to go with Shields via UD or maybe late sub.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a feeling Shields will sub a very tired (gassed) Akiyama in the 3rd, after 2 rds in wich Akiyama would hold a slight advantage on the scorecards.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a fan of either of these guys and am not expecting a great fight, it will probably be quite scrappy and if Akiyama gets tired then Shields will drag him down and submit him late in the fight.

If Akiyama can be explosive for the first two rounds, I can see him hurting Shields with punches and possibly getting a (T)KO, but Shields will be gunshy and Akiyama may gas out so, I doubt this will be a pretty fight and I can't imagine an overly impressive stoppage from either guy.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

cookiefritas said:


> Which beast takedown artist has Akiyama fought? Not that shields is a beast takedown artist, but he has taken down some decent wrestlers before.
> 
> Shields is underrated, he has beaten much better fighters than Akiyama, I don't see why he is always counted out before the fight happens. If anything, he should be the favorite.


Because Shields has non-existent stand-up, and his takedowns probably won't be good enough to take Akiyama down until he gasses. 

I agree that Shields has a better resume, but this is just not a good match-up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Akiyama could totally clock Shield but I still like him to win on points.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Taking Shields in this one, but who knows after that last fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

It's sexy time.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*war Sexyama!!!!!*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess the UFC attracted their own japanese fans because Akiyama always got heavily booed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

All I know is Shields' striking is abysmal, and it could be the downfall of him once again. If Shields loses again, he'll probably be cut. He should be at 185 where he belongs.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

where was this shields against gsp? seems to be back, though i think he should be at MW also


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sexyama takes Sheilds down!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd still give that round to Shields. Akiyama did nothing but defend.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

How on earth does someone train with the Diaz brothers and have striking this bad?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How on earth does someone train with the Diaz brothers and have striking this bad?


QFT, it really is confusing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think if Akiyama gets a little more aggressive, he has a real shot at this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You can tell Akiyama is trying to pace himself.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That trip is one of the coolest things I've seen.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rogan probably cant get good weed in Japan. Thats why he is so high strung tonight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

First round for Akiyama.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Shields' striking is just a true work of art. Modern art. 

Does he even try and improve it? It has been shit for years now and doesn't really seem to get better. Ever.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Striking is horrible. Neither guy is really doing anything on the feet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How on earth does someone train with the Diaz brothers and have striking this bad?


What do you expect, he gets punched in the head a lot lol


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Shields is slowly winning this fight.


----------



## MMABeast (Nov 21, 2011)

Shields look like shit physically. As if has a cold or something.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Akiyama 10-9.

I think it's tied up.

Akiyama is really doing nothing in the standup. I think he won that round barely.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Who knows whos winning after the earlier events.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Akiyama isnt threatened in the least bit but he really needs to land some good bombs to win this fight


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That judo throw was ridiculous.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Both rounds Akiyama.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Shields needs a big round to have a shot in this fight. But you never know how the judges scored the first 2 rounds


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Much closer round. Not sure who to give it to. Winner of the next round might take the fight.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

average fight so far
is akiyama going to throw today.
not like shields can stand with him if he does


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Shields looks like a deer in the headlights he knows he has nothing for Akiyama in the clinch.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

This fight has been a good example of why takedown defense should be worth more points wise than it is. If takedowns are really that important to winning decisions than defending them should get you more as well. This fight is Akiyama's right now in my mind.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GSP's list of opponents is starting to look much less impressive.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Sterl said:


> This fight has been a good example of why takedown defense should be worth more points wise than it is. If takedowns are really that important to winning decisions than defending them should get you more as well. This fight is Akiyama's right now in my mind.


I really cannot agree with this more- especially when people bitch that their fighter lost but couldn't keep their feet. Learn how to to defend the TD or shut up.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i think shields is winning, hes landing more, nothing damaging but hes much buisier and agressive while akiyama does nothing expect 1 judo TD per round and does nothing with it, that should count more than 5 rounds of being peppered with shots

and by some miracle im actually seeing some improvment in shields striking, his kicks got much better and his jab is a lot better also

so far 2-0 shields

EDIT: nice, shields 30-27 UD IMO maybe 29-28...1st rd was close...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sexyama should start stomping his foot and yelling 'STOCKTON MOTHERF*CKER!'.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate listening to the announces pimping Shields so hard. To me Akiyama is the better fighter.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

just grab the fence next time


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Take a f*cking point!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Joe Rogan <3's Jake Shields very much.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know how anyone can score this fight for Shields so far.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sheilds is lame wow.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Shields.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Shields wins 30-27. Not an impressive fight.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Close fight! Not sure who took it. A point should have been deducted.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> GSP's list of opponents is starting to look much less impressive.


That's utterly laughable.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If no point was taken, Akiyama should win 29-28.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Shields fight I think. Not very much happened though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jake takes this, he did just enough that round.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought Sexyama won the first 2 rounds.

Shields did zero damage and his face is all busted up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shileds wins. Took that 3rd round easily.

Akiyama vs. Sanchez would be a lot of fun.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

akiyama did nothing but a few throws.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rogan biased coming to light again since Jake Shields is BJJ, not impressed by his performance at all but Rogan is making it sound like its a clinic.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That's bs 30-27 yet mizugaki dominates and loses, something needs to be done.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sterl said:


> This fight has been a good example of why takedown defense should be worth more points wise than it is. If takedowns are really that important to winning decisions than defending them should get you more as well. This fight is Akiyama's right now in my mind.


Defense =/= offense.

Offense wins fights/matches.

You don't get points in BJJ for defending a submission or guard pass.

You don't score in boxing for blocking a punch.


You don't get points in wrestling for defending a takedown.


You don't score in wrestling for defending a takedown.


Simple logic.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

yay i was right, 30-27 shields, i dont see why akiayama should have one, shields was more agressive and landed more strikes, nothing damaging but he did a lot more than akiyama


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

30-27 Shields is a joke.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Joe wound up tighter than a snare drum!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

30-27???

Jake "The Blanket" Shields is such a joke. All he does is hold onto guys...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't care if Shields won the fight or not these ******* refs HAVE to start taking points when people grab the fence, I see this over and over again and it's the most frustrating shit. NO ONE enforces this rule, NO ONE.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

30-27? Did three Joe Rogans score the fight?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

What bs seriously we have all been screwed tonight lol.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont get why some are complaining, wth did akiyama do? 1 judo trip that leads to nothing is enough to determine who wins a 5 min round?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If it was clear that Shields wasn't going to hurt him standing, why did Akiyama not pour it on thick? I still think he could have clocked Shields and taken the fight, especially towards the beginning.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Akiyama had a good takedown defence and showed some nice Judo but thats it..his striking looked horrible,i mean.When Jake Shields looked a better striker.Doesnt that says it all??

Jake Shields never gives up and a deserved victory!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, now the party between Goldie, Rogan and Shields' camp will start. :confused05:

Awful commentary.

29-28 Shields, I have scored.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

30-27??? I thought Jake could win this but it should have been 29-28 or a split decision.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Terribly unimpressive fight. The trips were awesome as hell, Akiyama was a much better fighter and should have done a lot more. Disappointed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see how you score the second for Shields maybe those judges should take another look at the criteria. Akiyama cost himself this fight I think him gassing so bad at 185 has gotten in his head. Rogan is so stupid he didn't take a point because Shields had his back and got him to the ground and you have to stop the fight and notify the judges if you take a point.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If it was clear that Shields wasn't going to hurt him standing, why did Akiyama not pour it on thick? I still think he could have clocked Shields and taken the fight, especially towards the beginning.


Jake has feathers mixed with clouds and baby laughter for hands, he should he walked right through him. Don't know what he was thinking


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Akiyama sun tans 6 inches from the sun, it appears.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That was embarrassing commentary from Rogan.

I like Shields personally but I thought he lost that fight.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Terribly unimpressive fight. The trips were awesome as hell, Akiyama was a much better fighter and should have done a lot more. Disappointed.


Yeah ive seen Aki`s striking quite better in other fights..i wonder why his striking looked so horrible now??


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

That was very frustrating to watch. Akiyama did not have to worry about take downs so he could have thrown a lot more offense.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shields won 29-28 I thought....Akiyama definitely didn't deserve the fight....he got completely outworked.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

If Akiyama is going to keep fighting he should stay at WW. Looked much better and his strength would create problems for more then a few guys. He doesn't have the abilities to be a top fighter at WW but could be a middle of the pack guy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scrappy like I said, but not a bad fight. I picked Shields by rd3 submission on Tapology, so close yet so far. Decision was correct IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Shields won 29-28 I thought....Akiyama definitely didn't deserve the fight....he got completely outworked.


Agreed. Jake clearly won, and I actually think he looked pretty good in the third.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

VikingKing said:


> Yeah ive seen Aki`s striking quite better in other fights..i wonder why his striking looked so horrible now??


He had a great battle with Alan Belcher, who can actually throw a punch and he stood up with Leben. Yet hes timid in the striking against captain wussfists? Sad.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Look up "hype" is the dictionary and you will see a picture of Jake Shields.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

akiyama should be more worried about getting cut rather than what division he fights in


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Akiyama has better striking then he showed tonight. I dont know what was up with him. If he fought like he fought Leben or Belcher he would have won this fight. Maybe he was afraid of gassing himself out or Shields taking him down so he didnt want to expose himself.

Shields won a unanimous decision pretty clearly. Shields won the striking portion by being alot more active and obviously he took aggression. Akiyama got a trip but that was it and a 3 second move doesnt win you the fight. That was a unanimous decision for Shields and i HATE Shields and love Akiyama so i certainly would like to say Akiyama was robbed but i just cant lie to myself like some of yall.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Defense =/= offense.
> 
> Offense wins fights/matches.
> 
> ...


This isn't any of those sports and defending a takedown is supposed to score points it states it specifically as an example of when defense scores. How much those should be worth I don't know but how much should landing strikes that are the equivalent of tossing a balloon at your opponent be worth by comparison because that is what Shields was doing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> If Akiyama is going to keep fighting he should stay at WW. Looked much better and his strength would create problems for more then a few guys. He doesn't have the abilities to be a top fighter at WW but could be a middle of the pack guy.


Agree and disagree here. Akiyama should definitely stay at WW, I've been saying that for a long time now. I do however feel that he could be a good threat at WW. Hes got plenty of skills, hes just kinda....dumb sometimes.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

shields is a tough fight for any1, hes just too weak at WW...despite the victory i still think he needs to go back at MW, he looks so thin and weak at WW


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Was hoping for a Sexy win, but I hope he dosent get cut because I felt he had a great performance still.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I'll get flamed for it but I thought Akiyama won the first 2 rounds. Jake has ***** hands, fights like he wants to hold hands(complete ***),and his wrestling isn't that good. F**K a Jake Shields, I hope he gets horribly knocked out again three times and ends up fighting in King of the Cage where he belongs! Jake you are lucky I don't live in California, I would hunt you down and put you out of your misery.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The announcers on Fox Sports Latino were high on Akiyama during the fight and were kinda surprised at the 30-27's across the board.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Wookie said:


> I know I'll get flamed for it but I thought Akiyama won the first 2 rounds. Jake has ***** hands, fights like he wants to hold hands(complete ***),and his wrestling isn't that good. F**K a Jake Shields, I hope he gets horribly knocked out again three times and ends up fighting in King of the Cage where he belongs! Jake you are lucky I don't live in California, I would hunt you down and put you out of your misery.


I completely agreed with you. Shields should of lost this fight as every takedown he tried in the first and second rounds worked against him. Akiyama's 2-3 judo trips were awesome to see and I think WW is the weight class he should say in.

Then again, I wonders what was different between this match and the main event. Striking won this match but lost the other match.

I think the UFC or the whole MMA scoring system needs to be more specific about what is more pointing. Scoring a strike or defending a strike?

Never watched Pride but seen some of the fights make me wonders if 10 minutes round would be better for the first round then 5 minutes rounds afterward as wrestlers and BBJ would be more effective and we would know if there are more winners in the first rounds then later rounds which become more a snoozefest.

I am entertain by the ground games but I have noticed that Herb Dean seem to stand up fighters quicker than any other MMA referee lately. Unsure if he is trying to change the game or just trying to keep it to a winner.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope they scrap Hardy vs Ludwig and make Hardy vs Akiyama. It would be, without a doubt, a loser goes home match. 

I mainly want to see it so Akiyama can get a win and Hardy can finally GTFO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

djripz said:


> Then again, I wonders what was different between this match and the main event. Striking won this match but lost the other match.


Everything, they aren't even comparable.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> The announcers on Fox Sports Latino were high on Akiyama during the fight and were kinda surprised at the 30-27's across the board.


I wouldn't have known that since Hoe Rogan was licking his a**hole the whole night. When he said Sheilds was a pitbull I felt like whipping my beer at the screen. But I agree with FOX sports now for some odd reason.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Akiyama just simply didn't do anything to win the first. Shields didn't really either but he at least pretended like he was fighting. This was such a great matchup for him there is really no excuse for how he fought he should have wrecked Shields but just didn't pull the trigger. Rogan 69s Shields every time he fight and yeah it is disgusting and aggravating but you should all be used to it by now.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This fight was much better then I expected it to be. Shields striking looks brutal but he surprisingly out struck Akiyama. Akiyama looked strong at 170 but he looked extremly wild on the feet and wasn't active which cost him the fight. I don't know how Shields hasn't been ktfo with a big punch yet with his chin right up in the air all the time.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

If Akiyama had been more aggressive and at least pretended to strike, like Shields did, I would've taken the decision pretty easily. 
Those trips were sick btw, any gifs available?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Judo throws are toite! Too bad Karo Parisyan isn't around any more...he had some wicked throws. 

Unfortunately Akiyama's striking arsenal is quite limited especially losing to Shields. Just put Akiyama vs Rory or another banger. 

Good win for Shields. Come to think of it I'm not sure if the Japanese fighters are able to feed off the hometown crowd like in Brazil. Definitely something unique cuz I was thinking...there is no other crowd in the entire world like that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry i haven't read all 14 pages but, I'm wondering if I'm the only one who thinks sexy's striking is getting progressively worse. 

I expected him to light Jake up on the feet.



awesome tan though


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This was frustrating to watch. thats the problem with some fighters when they fight strong grapplers, they can get too defensive.


Hopefully he gets one more shot but i know thats not going to happen.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

This was a terrible fight. Neither of the two impressed me and to think Shields was given a shot at the title!!! I think it is safe to say Akiyama is officially a UFC journeyman and Shields can't impress against a jounmeyman so I don't see a really birhgt future for Shields either.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats 2 fights in a row where Bruce Buffer didnt even say Akiyama's full name but just shouted an emphatic "SEXYYYYYAMA!!!" :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Thats 2 fights in a row where Bruce Buffer didnt even say Akiyama's full name but just shouted an emphatic "SEXYYYYYAMA!!!" :thumb02:


Rogan or Goldie said that Akiyama has told Buffer to refer to him as Sexyama, and nothing else...

Which is awesome!


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Walker said:


> I really cannot agree with this more- especially when people bitch that their fighter lost but couldn't keep their feet. Learn how to to defend the TD or shut up.


So evading strikes gives you points too?!?!?!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I really really wanted to score this fight for Akiyama because of these beautiful judo throws but I just couldn't... Shield's pretend strikes were the only strikes that seemed to land so I guess he won a decision in a fight that he couldn't possibly win.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

GoodfellaGr said:


> So evading strikes gives you points too?!?!?!


What are you talking about? I honestly don't know.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if these have been posted already but here it goes...













































raise01:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I thought Akiyama won that fight. I was very surprised to see that Joe and the refs had it the other way. I usually see things similar to Joe too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd say 29 - 28 Jake... but these types of wins are gonna put Jake in the Fitch catagory very fast.. lack luster wins will keep him far from the spotlight in the UFC.

Akiyama wasn't sitting on power or throwing combos because he was scared to come off his heavy base and balance due to any attempted TDs. I'd have to assume.. this is why we didn't see Akiyama really let his hands go..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I thought Akiyama won that fight. I was very surprised to see that Joe and the refs had it the other way. I usually see things similar to Joe too.


As far as who was the dominate person: Sexyama
But who was the most active: Shields

The problem really was that Akiyama spent so much time waiting for Shields and waiting for those TD's that he never really opened up. Anytime he did he won the exchange and when he went first he usually made Sheilds retreat to regroup. But Shields peppered him all fight long with leg kicks and punches. Akiyama SHOULD have won, but the only reason he lost was because he waited.


----------

